

Ask YC: Number of votes on news/links on the front page declining? - lemonysnicket

There seem to be less and less upmods on the news items on the front page, even those which stay for days.<p>Personally, I almost never even bother to upmod, and I only log in when I want to leave a comment, yet I used to upmod stories all the time.<p>Is this a trend?
======
ScottWhigham
It certainly isn't b/c of my habits. I use Firefox+GreaseMonkey with the YCFix
script that hides your upmodded items. Every time I visit HN, I upmod every
single item so that I don't see it again lol.

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8242>

------
zacharye
Personally, my ratio of upmodding comments to original submissions is probably
20:1. I'm always more interested in conversation and the value individuals
here bring to it. Maybe others are developing similar habits?

------
shutter
I've noticed that too.

